# Obedience training



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

My jack is so lovable a good bit of the time, but sometimes he acts like Cujo. He growls and bears his teeth even if you are just talking to him or petting him lightly. Don't even try to take his collar off. Other times he is full of kisses and sweetness and he looks at you with so much love in those beautiful eyes. Jack is a big boy, almost 18 pounds so he can be a handful compared to 6 pound Jill. I got the name of a trainer from my vet and sent him an email. But before I talk to him in person, I would like you guys (is that better than youins?) opinion on the subject. He is almost three and is getting out of hand. Also he is regressing on his potty training. Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Oh I would absolutely get training. And never mind the 'you can't teach an old dog new tricks'. Bonnie was over a year old when we started training. She went through two rounds of training - beginner and intermediate. One thing you should watch for - don't go for any trainer who tells you to use a choke chain, or even a collar. Although Jack is a bigger Malt, he still may have a delicate trachea, and a harness is a better choice. Another thing, a good trainer will tell you that the training is two fold - not only Jack, but you, as a parent. The training means practice, practice, practice at home. My trainer said to do about 10-15 minutes a day. It's really a great experience to go through. It definitely strenthened our bond.



Good luck!


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Train Train.. You just have to follow thru everyday ( thats what I fine to work the best)They still want to run when I let them out the front







still working on stay


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OK... here's my take on it... I think Jack is the alpha, leader, or whatever you want to call it. From the reading I've done recently, that really is the only explanation for his behavior, except if he is not feeling well or in pain, perhaps. 

If I were in your situation, I would start the Nothing in Life is Free program and make him work for everything .... such as sit for a treat, petting... everything. He has to respect you and only then will he not growl at you, etc. 

Also, and you may be doing this already, I would take him for a walk every day and make sure that he is not pulling on the leash. When taking him outside, have him sit at the doorway and you go out first and then indicate to him that he can come out. This isn't a walk where he is going at his own pace and sniffing things, etc. This is a good, brisk walk that you are in charge of. That is something I learned from Caesar Millan's TV show, _The Dog Whisperer_.

However, with that said, you may want to make sure he doesn't have a UTI, since you mention the regression of potty training. That can be a symptom of a UTI.

If you still feel you need a trainer, I would just make sure that he is very experienced with small breeds. I really think you just need to change your demeanor around him so he sees you as his leader. I think everything will fall in to place, once that happens. 

Good luck and keep us posted! Here are some links that I hope will help:

http://www.sspca.org/Dogs/TANSTAAFL.html

http://www.k9deb.com/nilif.htm

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/nothingfree.htm


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> OK... here's my take on it... I think Jack is the alpha, leader, or whatever you want to call it. From the reading I've done recently, that really is the only explanation for his behavior, except if he is not feeling well or in pain, perhaps.
> 
> If I were in your situation, I would start the Nothing in Life is Free program and make him work for everything .... such as sit for a treat, petting... everything. He has to respect you and only then will he not growl at you, etc.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I thought. He is the alpha dog. Here is a question. How do you make him sit when you go out the door? As soon as I open the door he is out, no matter what I say. And as for walking, he does exactly what you said, pulling at the leash and sniffing and all. It seems like you know Jack. I have tried the growling back, like mom would do. I have turned him over and held him, but he never lets go.







I am going to check out those links. I want to talk to that trainer as well. Before I do anything, if I can afford it, I am going to make sure he has lots of experience with small dogs.


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I would totally do obedience training. I took Nick to a puppy class that was primarily for socialization, but we did some basic obedience stuff too. Even very basic obedience training can make a huge difference, especially to a dog that thinks he is alpha! I found my puppy class to be worth every penny. It was $65 for 8 weeks.

I don't have a particular trainer or method to suggest (I'm way too amateur for that!!) but I would like to wish you good luck in reorganizing your relationship with your dog, and I hope you two have fun along the way too!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=317148
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's what I know. Turning him over on his back is out of favor with those knowledgeable in dog training. Cesar Millan uses a version of it in the most SEVERE cases only ... when a dog bites someone or another dog in Cesar's presence. My most educated advice is not to use that method... it is called the Alpha Roll. Google it and you'll find lots of articles saying not to use it! I didn't know any better back in 1990 when I had my first Malt, Rosebud, and I used that method and feel guilty about it to this day!

The leash is your friend... it will help you control him. We do have one huge disadvantage with our little ones (even 18 pounds is little!) and that is without a collar on them, it is harder to control them. But it can be done with a harness. 

Does he know the "sit" command? I would teach him the sit first if he doesn't know it. Then put a leash on him and go to the door. Control him with the leash and don't let him go outside until he sits. Most trainers say to say the command only once and if he doesn't do it, then guide him to the position. Perhaps have a little treat that you can use to ease him in to a sit if he doesn't do it on his own. As soon as he sits, praise him and maybe say a phrase such as "Let's go" and then let him go out the door .. after you go first. Do this every day and you will be amazed at how quickly they catch on. 

Regarding the pulling... You should walk at a brisk pace, which will give him little chance to stop, etc. The training class I went to said to keep the leash loose when they do something right and then tighten it when they don't. So when you are walking and he is beside you keep the leash comfortably loose. If he pulls ahead sort of jerk the leash and pull him back to you and then as he starts walking correctly again, loosen it. 

All of this just take repetition. You will be amazed that if you are consistent you will see results.

P.S. I wouldn't waste my time growling at him. Cesar says to use calm assertiveness. I really agree with that.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

OMG do I sympathize! Frosty was about that age when he started showing the alpha/aggressive signs you mention. That was many years ago (he'll be 15 next mo.), and I didn't have the advantage of knowing some of the things I know now about aggression in small dogs.

The only advice I got at that time was "to be the boss" and "don't let him get away with it" or "don't let him win". The more we pushed, the more he pushed back. There would be no way to "win" with him without hurting him, using those techniques. We tried a version of the alpha roll, the growling back, the grabbing him by the beard and getting very close to his face with a harsh NO! etc., etc. (please don't think we abused him, he was not hurt)

We were being the opposite of "calm" with no eye contact. It was totally wrong and backwards, and did more harm than good.









I am so thankful we now have "horse whisperers" and "dog whisperers" who teach us to try and get into the animal's head and give them the leadership and boundaries they need as animals and not to mistakenly think that they _think_ like humans. For instance--my reaction to Frosty being scared or nervous, was to comfort him. All kinds of hugs and loving and baby talk. That's 'reinforcing' the behavior, not helping him out of the fear. That is so hard to remember when a little white angel you love desperately is shaking in fear! Not to love him out of it---but to 'show' him there is nothing to be nervous about by ignoring him.

Wow, it is a whole new way of thinking. Not easy.







I want to have a furball baby who needs me and is cuddly. That's the reason for these little fellows. That's their 'job'. They are not big dogs that fetch the cattle, etc. They are comforters. But they are still dogs and think like dogs, so we have to remember that.







Like I said, It's Hard! What is even harder is finding a trainer that works that way with little dogs. Let them remain our lap companions and still give them the boundries and manners.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I appreciate all the responses I have gotten so far. I checked out the links from Kallie and Catcher's mom and read them. I thought it was worth a try so my daughter and I tried them last night and believe it or not, they were already starting to work. He was sitting and giving me his paw before the night was over and also waiting to go out the door til I said it was ok. I don't know what will happen when someone actually comes to the door, but we will see. The growling was at a minimum and I am not sure how to control that yet, but one day at a time is good.

Jack went to puppy classes too and they seemed to work while he was there but after they were over, the socialization went out the window. Before I try this trainer, I am going to work on the nothing in life is free method for a while. I figure it can't hurt and sure is alot cheaper.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm a huge advocate of obedience training for every dog. There's so many advantages to having the dog know at least the basic commands (Sit, down, stay, come, etc.) Going through the training process develops the bond between you and your dog, and if you're persistent with the commands, the dog ends up being more well behaved. The result: a well behaved dog is much more of a pleasure to share life with at home and has more privileges in public than the untrained dog. There's also the safety issues of training: if a dog knows how to sit, stay, and come, (hopefully,) this can prevent injuries to the dog if the dog is prone to "bolt" to run after other animals, cars, etc. I prefer going to training classes with the dogs and learning from the instructors how to execute the commands. The trainers usually have tips for making the training process much quicker and easier. I wish you the best of luck with Jack. If you learn some interesting training tips, please share them with us!

Joy


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I am waiting to hear back from the trainer. Until then, I am trying a few things at home. I just wish there was a way to teach himnot to growl.


----------

